# Florida Breeders



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a very good friend who's brother is looking to get a havanese - he lives in FL I would love to give her great recommendations as to a breeder in the area. == any input??


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Yuppy Puppy and Los Perritos in central Florida are well-respected.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I have heard very good things about 

Janet Birdsall / My Yuppy Puppy (moved to Ft. Pierce recently)
Connie Field / Havanese Harbor
Lynn Nieto / Los Perritos Havanese

I have not checked to see if there are any puppies or adults available.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda came from Lynn at Los Perritos - and I'm very happy with her. Lynn also knows other FL breeders & may be able to offer some advice...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I got Mig from Honor Havanese in Reddick.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Both of mine came from Connie at Harbor Havanese, Check out her web site.

Could not be happier.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Lynn Nieto-Los Perritos
Janet Birdsall- My Yuppy Puppy
Connie Fields-Havanese Harbor
Tim Meyer-TWags 

Those are the four off the top of my head and you can't go wrong getting a puppy from any of them. Long time breeders-HCA members-very devoted to the breed.


----------



## LindsC (May 28, 2012)

GrannyMouse said:


> Both of mine came from Connie at Harbor Havanese, Check out her web site.
> 
> Could not be happier.


Was your puppy's name Belle when she was with Connie? I used to follow the web-cam of the litters and she looks so familiar!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

LindsC said:


> Was your puppy's name Belle when she was with Connie? I used to follow the web-cam of the litters and she looks so familiar!


My puppy was "Mint Julep" before she became "Lexi." My other girl was "Pearl." She is now "Izzie Bella." I don't remember a "Belle."


----------



## LindsC (May 28, 2012)

Oh yes I remember Mint Julep! Don't remember Pearl though, was that Daisy's litter?

They are both gorgeous as are all of Connie's!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Izzie (Pearl) was from Guu and Mraz from Sept. 2010. She finished her Ch. at just over a year and now has 21 points toward her GCH. Lexi has 5 points with 1 major in just two weekends of shows.


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Rose from Cubanitos Havanese is great. Her website is http://cubanitoshavanese.com/

We just got our Comet from her last week. She is in Hollywood, FL.


----------

